# My Thread



## katie_here

Why is a thread closed.   

It was a general question, not about any thread in particular. It was a reasonable question and deserved a reasonable reply. 

It would be nice if there was a bit of correspondance between moderator and poster and not moderator assuming they know what is being said, and automatically deleting a thread without explanation or warning. 

This is what I don't understand. 

Why threads are locked and why they are deleted without so much as a by your leave?  It's very rude in my opinion and smacks of arrogance. 

I also assume that this thread will be deleted too, because no one has the manners the explain why.


----------



## cuchuflete

Threads are deleted and removed for a wide range of reasons.

Some of the more frequent ones include–

-Outside the scope and purpose of the forum in which they are posted.  This is unfortunately common in the Cultural Discussions forum, and the deletions frequently are the result of members not having read that forum's Guidelines.  In language forums, threads are removed or deleted if they ask questions that have little or nothing to do with language.  Yes, we see many of those.  

-Failure to provide background or context, or a complete sample usage.

-Movement far from the thread topic, a.k.a., thread hijacking.

-Degeneration into personal squabbles.  Usually this is addressed by deleting posts, but at times things have gone so far that closing the thread is the only remaining option. 

As a broad generality, most thread closures and deletions result from posts that ignore the forum Rules and Guidelines, or that are contrary to the guidelines of a particular forum.


----------



## katie_here

Thankyou Cuchuflete.  


That was what I needed,  an explanation.  I didn't understand, how, when someone asks a reasonable question, and people attempt to answer, someone comes along and locks it, when it was obvious no guidelines or rules had been breached.  It just seemed odd.  Its a shame if it gets locked because of the context, because for someone who is struggling with a foreign language it can be hard for them, and when it gets locked with no apparent reason or explanation, it can be equally confusing.  How are they (we) to ever learn if we are not told of our mistakes. 

Its very difficult to learn a foreign language, especially when you are older, and if you are having trouble grasping some part of the language, to have your thread locked or deleted because someone else didn't understand is really hard.  It creates frustration. 

So when I had a question to ask, I found it deleted without an explanation except the person deleteing assumes its directed to a particular moderator when it wasn't is both unhelpful and unfriendly.  It would have been better to ask me what I meant if he(she) didn't understand, than assume authority and delete it regardless. 

Cuchuflete, I thank you, for taking the time to explain. It was really good of you.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi katie_here,

Two additional bits of information may be helpful:

1. Speaking for the forums in which I moderate, I know that other mods and myself write a great many PMs every week, explaining to foreros why a post or thread has a problem.  Not all of these require deletion, but some do.  We copy one another with these PMs, and keep a database as well.  Thus, when we see that Forero XXX has posted a question with no context, no background, not even a complete sample sentence, no paraphrase to indicate desired meaning... we can quickly check to see if this is a one-off event, or if it's a recurring pattern.  If we find that the member has been asked, gently, to provide more information, and that there have been a number of these PM requests, we are apt to delete the latest thread without much more than a brief deletion message.

2. If anyone has a post or thread deleted/locked/removed, and it's not evident why that happened, it's fine to send a PM to a single moderator or to an entire forum moderator team to ask why.  Usually, if the question is presented without venom, or even if it is, an answer will be forthcoming.  Sometimes we make mistakes, and a private dialog leads to the opening or restoration of a thread, with or without minor edits by the member.

At times we lock or delete something, with the intention of sending a PM, and the phone rings, someone knocks on the door, an urgent PM pops up from another mod telling us that a SPAM robot is trashing the forums, or some other distraction occurs. As a card-carrying humanoid, I sometimes often forget what I was in the middle of doing before, and am glad to be reminded by a PM query.


----------



## Loob

Katie, I just wanted to say I sympathise.

I remember as a newbie being all over the place: not understanding why posts were moved, asking questions in C&S which were closed because I should have asked them by PM, having posts deleted because I'd failed to  abide by rules (to be fair, some of the rules have been clarified since then!)

What I learnt was "if in doubt, PM a mod".  They're v nice people, and v wise in the ways of WRF.

As cuchu has amply demonstrated in this thread...


----------



## katie_here

Thanks Loob.    

I've found this website a bit of a baptism of fire. Shot down in flames at the first error, it makes me very wary. 

I understand about moderating, I'm one myself, on another forum,  but we never act without warning the poster by PM, just to clarify and just so they don't feel like they are being picked on.

I don't really know any mods on here, and its hard to see who they are when you're new.

At least cuchuflete took the time to answer my question, and not make me think yet another moderator is ganging up on me. 

I'm learning now though,  I saw a thread earlier that I would like to help on, but knew for certain it would get deleted. It has now, but at least I made a reply to the poster and will help if I can. 

Kat


----------



## Loob

Don't feel the need to be wary, Kat!

Having posts deleted is part and parcel of life here: I was mortified the first time it happened to me, but I've got used to it now (though I transgress less often than I used to...)


----------



## katie_here

If anything,  this site has taught me to be more careful of how I type.  which is good.   As a word processing operator of over 20 years experience, it should be second nature to me, but I've let myself slip of late.  I'm watching for capitals and correct spelling, apostrophes in the right place, etc etc., and all on a keyboard that doesn't work properly because my son spilt coffee on the best one.


----------



## Trouts!

I wouldn't worry about post deletion. I see it mainly a measure to keep the place tidy- with so many members, it's a must!

If the mods PMed/explained EVERY time you messed up, they would have no time at all!

I guess (though don't know) that the mods will contact you if you repeat making same mistake.


----------

